# KW MID FEB



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Going to be in keywest mid february and wondering what kind of water temps/species of fish will be available. Been down there a million times but never this early in the year. I usually target shark, tarpon, and barracuda from truman annex and white street pier. Wont be fishing from a boat. Any and all info will be appreciated. thanks tight lines...............geo


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try these Geo. http://www.abfla.com/parks/maps/5.html http://saltfishing.about.com/g i/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamoradasportfishing.com%2Freports.htm http://www.fishin-buddy.com/reports.html#janfeb http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#keys http://www.baitnet.com/states/maps_fl.php http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/ http://capmel.com/forecast.htm http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/keys.htm http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/fishinfo.htm http://www.cwcomkw.com/test/places.htm 

Hope this helps,let us know how you did  

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Kozlow
Wow thanks alot just what I needed. Lots of good info.......thanks again geo


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

I know you said you weren't going to fish off a boat, but I've heard some reports of charters out of Key West to the Dry Tortugas with pretty good fishing. Don't know if they run this time of year, but might be worth checking out. They'd have to have a fast boat & an early riser, to make it a day trip ! Good Luck !


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

here's one:
http://fishandy.com/


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

OK, so you don't have $2000 to go fishing. Nuther one:
http://www.fishingfloridakeys.com/fishovernight.htm


----------

